# PD Tattoo regulations



## Screw01

Hey all, I'm new here I'm not a police officer I work withe mass DOC. I've been looking at different state pd's in New England and everyone has a policy against tattoos below the elbow. I could see if it was a swastika KKK or some gang oriented tattoo but if it's a tattoo that could in no way be offensive then what's the big deal. I know back when people with tattoos were "trouble makers" or gang bangers. In today you don't see many people with out them. Again I know that tattoos on a LEO looks "unprofessional" and all but to dq someone who could potentially be a great LEO. At least give them the option to wear long sleeves. I mean it's NE how long is it hot for. I for one would agree to wear LS all year round. Post your opinions and also where you work and if there is a tattoo policy. Also does anyone know if the Mass state police have a policy on them.


----------



## Guest

Do you already have them? If not, wait. If you do, are they military or family? If they look like shit, are an entire sleeve, or some clown with tits riding a rocket, you're probably screwed.


----------



## HuskyH-2

I know some troopers and retired troopers with tattoos. they are older guys though so I don't know what the requirements were then. I believe a lot of them were military tats. One in particular I believe was on his forearm iirc.


----------



## kwflatbed

Do a search this topic has been well hashed out.


----------



## 78thrifleman

I had a classmate with a tattoo below the elbow... don't know if the policy has changed since. Also, not sure about other depts, but with the MSP, it's not up to YOU what uniform you wear. We all wear the same thing at all times. When it comes to a coat during the winter, it can be 25 degrees and snowing out, but if the senior Trooper on scene isn't wearing one, then neither do you.

Personally, if I were a chief, I would pass someone up that had anything below the elbow... maybe just me, but it screams unprofessional, bad judgement. and poor planning for the future.. (I happen to have 3, but you can only see them if I choose to make them visible. ( And yes, Sniper, they are all above waist, and even nipple, level.)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

All my ink is concealable for the exact reasons mentioned. Though I only have a good amount of tribal style ink(Not a rocket-riding clown with tits), I don't, especially at THIS point, need any PD to DQ me for having exposed unprofessional looking ink. 

A guy who I'm friendly with who works on WPD has an entire sleeve. I asked him if the job had said anything to him about it, and he stated that they hadn't.


----------



## Screw01

Riflemen were u in the 79th RTT?


----------



## cc3915

You can't be serious!


----------



## Hush

Screw01 said:


> Hey all, I'm new here I'm not a police officer I work withe mass DOC.


By work withe, do you mean as an inmate?


----------



## Screw01

Also 5-0 I am in the army a 16 month deployment to iraq and was just awarded 30% disability from the VA. It's a dragon tattoo on my left forearm and chinese characters verified to read strength ,devotion, love ,and the word forever. So they are in no way offensive. Thanks for the input guys.

---------- Post added at 19:06 ---------- Previous post was at 19:04 ----------

No I'm a corrections officer if I were a con why would I be inquiring about becoming a LEO?


----------



## USM C-2

sorry, but visible tattoos are usually seen as unprofessional for a department's image. If it's between you and a comparable candidate without the body art, you are likely to lose.


----------



## jettsixx

You would be surprised at the people that ask here. Thank you for your service, be safe.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I knew a guy that THOUGHT he had chinese lettering for Strength... Ummm... Awesome, and Power. Turns out it was "Mooshoo pork, and General Tso Chicken."

Just kiddin' screw. I think you'll be okay if the department you apply to has no tattoo policy. Some departments that I know of in NH, I think Nashua in particular, has a no tattoo policy that applies to anything below their summer uniform sleeves.


----------



## Eagle13

Screw01 said:


> Riflemen were u in the 79th RTT?


I believe he was in the 80th RTT.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Screw01 said:


> Riflemen were u in the 79th RTT?


What's an RTT?

PS - (In an Irish accent) A little slow on the uptake, are ya?


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> You can't be serious!


I just spit my coffee EVERYWHERE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killjoy

If you do get on a department, please don't become a detective.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Screw01 said:


> 78th were u in the 79th RTT?


FIFY


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Not for nothing but if youre on a 30% disability...

---------- Post added at 08:37 ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 ----------

thanks for your service


----------



## Screw01

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Not for nothing but if youre on a 30% disability...
> 
> What happened to the rest of your post
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:56 ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Screw01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justanotherparatrooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothing but if youre on a 30% disability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the rest of your post
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 263FPD

I am sure you will be fine as long as your swastika, lightning bolts and "FTW" tattoos don't show at your interview.


----------



## Sam1974

as long as it's not a guy swallowing a pickle, the long way, i don't see what the problem is? unless you have one of THOSE tats..

i have a tattoo of a penis on my face and still made it into the 80th RTT.. :tounge_smile:


----------



## Deuce

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> A guy who I'm friendly with who works on WPD has an entire sleeve..


Nate or Russ?

---------- Post added at 14:21 ---------- Previous post was at 14:19 ----------



Sam1974 said:


> i have a tattoo of a penis on my face and still made it into the 80th RTT.. :tounge_smile:


Prove it in nude photo form. Full body. Black and white or color, your choice..


----------



## Sam1974

Deuce said:


> Nate or Russ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:21 ---------- Previous post was at 14:19 ----------
> 
> Prove it in nude photo form. Full body. Black and white or color, your choice..


i just posted it in the parking ticket thread :running:


----------



## Deuce

Sam1974 said:


> i just posted it in the parking ticket thread :running:


That shit ain't right Sam! I jumped right over and yah, I saw a bunch of dickheads (get it, dick tat on your head?), but NOT what I wanted to see.. Not at all....

Bad girl, you need to be spanked.. Going to the M&G??


----------



## Sam1974

Deuce said:


> That shit ain't right Sam! I jumped right over and yah, I saw a bunch of dickheads (get it, dick tat on your head?), but NOT what I wanted to see.. Not at all....
> 
> Bad girl, you need to be spanked.. Going to the M&G??


hook, line and sinker, baby!

Not sure yet about the M&G.. i have so much going on right now that I may not be able to get away.. I am going to try like hell...

I think i'm the one bringing the paddle this time... lord knows some of you are long over due for a spanking! LOL


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Deuce said:


> Nate or Russ?


Nate.

I Knew you'd know who I was talking about.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Thread is off topic and closed.


----------

